# Noise !!!



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok I need some help here, I've checked tubes and grounding etc but my amp is terribly noisy. It is a Ampeg SJ-12R . Has anybody any experience on this topic. :thanks5qx:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would have a good look at your power circuit...Are there florecent lamps on the same power source etc etc.

try pluging the amp in another room with a different circuit and see if it makes a difference. Try another building.
If any of these solutions clean the amp up, you will know its your power source and NOT your amp.


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*some ideas*

try a different outlet, on a different circuit

if still noisey, try your amp at a buddy's house

obviously need to verify whether the problem is the
wiring or the amp itself


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I think you should try it on a different circut, it must work if both GT and Bryan said it.


----------

